# I spy with my little eye...



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Something.....Blue. 










I've enjoyed Bimmerfest. Thanks all!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

So, if that's a 2.0T, I have question for you. How prevalent is turbo-lag, especially off the line? I'm driving an A4 rental -- my second -- and both have it. I like the car, enough that I might buy or lease one one day. But the lag has me concerned. thoughts?


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Robert A said:


> So, if that's a 2.0T, I have question for you. How prevalent is turbo-lag, especially off the line? I'm driving an A4 rental -- my second -- and both have it. I like the car, enough that I might buy or lease one one day. But the lag has me concerned. thoughts?


That a S5 with a turbo 3.0 V6.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Robert A said:


> So, if that's a 2.0T, I have question for you. How prevalent is turbo-lag, especially off the line? I'm driving an A4 rental -- my second -- and both have it. I like the car, enough that I might buy or lease one one day. But the lag has me concerned. thoughts?





eazy said:


> That a S5 with a turbo 3.0 V6.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yes, it is an S5 wit ha 3.0L turbo V6. The switch to Audi has been a mixed bag. The car is super comfortable and awesome for a daily driver. The ZF 8 speed is clunky and hesitates and the car plows like a cow. It's a great car to daily. It looks amazing, interior is fantastic, but it lets you down in the drive department. I'm not sure if I'll be back to Audi when the lease on this ends. Rumors swirling the next M3 may come with xDrive. Tempting. The main problem the S5 suffers from is that it's not really sportier than an A5. Suspension height is the same and only a couple tweaks have been made.

The car is the best daily I've owned. Every enthusiast should have one in the garage because it looks good, it feels good, and it is super comfortable. It is nice to experience something new.

P.S. Is CA still around? I miss that guy.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Yes, it is an S5 wit ha 3.0L turbo V6. The switch to Audi has been a mixed bag. The car is super comfortable and awesome for a daily driver. The ZF 8 speed is clunky and hesitates and the car plows like a cow. It's a great car to daily. It looks amazing, interior is fantastic, but it lets you down in the drive department. I'm not sure if I'll be back to Audi when the lease on this ends. Rumors swirling the next M3 may come with xDrive. Tempting. The main problem the S5 suffers from is that it's not really sportier than an A5. Suspension height is the same and only a couple tweaks have been made.
> 
> The car is the best daily I've owned. Every enthusiast should have one in the garage because it looks good, it feels good, and it is super comfortable. It is nice to experience something new.
> 
> P.S. Is CA still around? I miss that guy.


The s4/5 is a competitor to the 3/440i while the RS5 is a competitor to the M3/4

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

eazy said:


> The s4/5 is a competitor to the 3/440i while the RS5 is a competitor to the M3/4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I know.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a B5 S4 when I was much younger and that is still one of my favorite cars I have ever had. It was a fantastic all around car and was quite tunable. After that, I left Audi and at times have checked back only to find they have little emotion save RS models and even then...they feel clinical. I looked at the S6 before buying the 550 and while the S6 was lovely, it just lacked something. I remember looking at the RS4 when I got the E90 M3 and that was the closest I have been to returning; that version RS4 was a special car but I could not rationalize the materially higher lease cost versus the M3.

My neighbor had the old S5 with the V8 and while it had a _great_ exhaust note, it was meh all around...heavy, not all that quick, sloppy...

Drive it in good health...the move to the boosted V6 actually was a good one in the case of the S5...


----------

